# rollcage/ light bar



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone seen any cool roll/light-bars ?
I caught a few but google just pops up with them cheesy ball looking ones.
Do you guys have any pic of some good looking bars?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doubt you'll see many on here. Not on quads anyway.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

probably not but it might get ppl thinking . put some flood light maybe some strobes?>


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

It would really get in the way if you are trail riding, trees and all. Probably wouldn't last long with the kinda riding we do. LOL


----------

